# Yoel Romero fails out of competition drug test



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> ll, maybe that's why Luke Rockhold was just out advocating for a rematch with Chris Weidman over a potential fight with Yoel Romero? It seemed like an odd request at the time, but made potentially more sensible by the recent revelation that Romero has failed one of his out-of-competition drug tests. The UFC made the official announcement on Tuesday, January 12th.
> 
> The UFC organization was notified today that the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) informed Yoel Romero of a potential Anti-Doping Policy violation stemming from an out-of-competition sample collection.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/1/12/10757926/yoel-romero-fails-out-of-competition-drug-test

Idiots... Idiots everywhere! Way to blow your title shot.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No for gay jesus!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Good good... new testing weeding out the rats. Liked Romero but always feared (and expected) he would get caught, so yeah... fuk him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Why couldn't this have happened after he beat Machida?

NO FOR GAY JESUS!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Steroids would explain Yoel's cardio being suspect.

:sarcastic10:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This is really surprising to me. Yoel has such a natural looking physique.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well I guess we know what was in the body of Christ.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Waits for Tim Kennedy to chime in and call him a "double cheater." 

For real tho the guy cheats wherever he can. Probably has for a long time...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> Waits for Tim Kennedy to chime in and call him a "double cheater."
> 
> For real tho the guy cheats wherever he can. Probably has for a long time...


Too late!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D94267717632[/MEDIA]


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Hahahaha. I knew it was coming. Tim forgot to mention his corner dumping more water on him than there is in the whole state of California.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Let's see if Jesus can get him out of this one for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm disappointed again and it seems like guys who claim to be Christian are failing stuff like this. How am I supposed to eventually put together a top 10 Christians in MMA list if they keep failing? This sucks!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm just happy that dirty cheater Yoel Romero has lost his title shot and the sport can regain it's integrity with honest fighters like Vitor Belfort.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's sarcasm if I've ever heard it. I wonder why he was never tested positive when he was on the wrestling circuit.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That's sarcasm if I've ever heard it. I wonder why he was never tested positive when he was on the wrestling circuit.


This is first time i have seen you recognize sarcasm....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there's a first time for everything isn't there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Not surprised in the slightest to wake up to this news.

Yoel is such a fraud and a cheat.

If it turned out the guy was a satanist I would not all be surprised.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok I don't think that's necessary.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I had to laugh when I read this...not a fan of the guy to say the least.

Now give Jacare his shot!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I can at least agree on that. If this is correct then the loss will become a no contest and many believe that Jacare won that fight anyways.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, I'm disappointed again and it seems like guys who claim to be Christian are failing stuff like this. How am I supposed to eventually put together a top 10 Christians in MMA list if they keep failing? This sucks!


I feel I speak for everyone when I say, 'nobody wants to see that list'. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Noooooooooo not Romero!! Soldier of God!!! Had money on him to win the title within the year!! 
This is surely the devils work!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if that's a genuine response or not.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The ability to sense sarcasm went pretty quick...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It comes and goes I guess.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> It comes and goes I guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks that helps a bit.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.bbc.com/sport/athletics/35298526

Look at this shit. The IAAF - international athletics association so complicit in the steroid abuse was even telling the Russian federation their athletes blood was so funked up the athletes were at risk of dying. 
The UFC may have let Vitor fight but this shit is really unbelievable. 

Every sport seems to be riddled with roids. Yesterday an Australian Rules team had 20 players done for roids, the club doctors were injecting them! Its happened in soccer with the Juventus doctor roiding up the players, in rugby the way its going in the northern hemisphere with the power game there are surely roids prominent. 

Saying all that they should let Romero off as he is the soldier of God and deserves special rules!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Question...say you make a bet on said fighter who wins, but is later tested for PEDS. Do you win the bet still...I hope bookies don't with hold payment til after testing which could take weeks to verify. 

Lolz at Tim Kennedy. Poor guy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> http://www.bbc.com/sport/athletics/35298526
> 
> Look at this shit. The IAAF - international athletics association so complicit in the steroid abuse was even telling the Russian federation their athletes blood was so funked up the athletes were at risk of dying.
> The UFC may have let Vitor fight but this shit is really unbelievable.
> ...


I don't know how athletes who dope can look at themselves in the mirror let alone celebrate a victory knowing that they are nothing but cheats.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think they should pit TRT Vitor vs Yoel on PEDS. This would make for an interesting fight. 

If there's one person I'd like to see on PEDS it would prolly be Cain Velasquez and Demetrius Johnson.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Question...say you make a bet on said fighter who wins, but is later tested for PEDS. Do you win the bet still...I hope bookies don't with hold payment til after testing which could take weeks to verify.
> 
> Lolz at Tim Kennedy. Poor guy.


Yep you win the cash. Bookies cant retrospectively take cash back off you weeks later. 



Spite said:


> I don't know how athletes who dope can look at themselves in the mirror let alone celebrate a victory knowing that they are nothing but cheats.


Im pretty sure they can because everyone is doping. Its almost not even cheating is everyone is doing it is it? 
I remember the first ever case I heard of steroids was when Ben Johnson won the 100 meters in the olympics. He was burned at the stake almost. But Carl Lewis tested positive as well and so did Linford Christie years later. Probably all 8 guys in the race were juicing! 

Sport needs to start again....all the records in place are from superhumans.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Spite said:


> I don't know how athletes who dope can look at themselves in the mirror let alone celebrate a victory knowing that they are nothing but cheats.


Because the guys the beat were probably on them as well?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> Because the guys the beat were probably on them as well?


But not in all cases... there are clean athletes out there.

But I guess we'll see the extent of the problem in the next few years.

They are starting to freeze samples now so they can be tested later for stuff that can't be detected today.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


why the hell can't i stop looking at that gif ?????


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

oordeel said:


> why the hell can't i stop looking at that gif ?????


I've been watching it on loop for the past 10 mins.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> If there's one person I'd like to see on PEDS it would prolly be Cain Velasquez and Demetrius Johnson.



That's two... Stop lying!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I've been watching it on loop for the past 10 mins.


Where is it from and what is it? :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't get why Kennedy is a "poor guy". He only rocked Yoel by grabbing the glove.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Killz said:


> Where is it from and what is it? :laugh:


I have no idea, all I know is that it's the best MMA gif ever.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

Best way to tell if someones using peds.....look at them!

I used steroids for a couple of years and i can pretty much see who's using. 
I think fighters who use tend to get carried away with lifting because it really does work and if you have an ego.....well who doesn't want to look better? 
I remember tim sylvia getting caught and his excuse was he wanted to look better, i like his honesty lol
If you look back at old ufc's the physiques of vitor or randy or colman was incredible but that was a different time when no one cared what you took.
Anyway that's another argument. 
With out of competition testing more will get caught and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson Silva is a picturesque statue of a PED user.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I was watching an old video of silva training the other day, he was big and very thick and solid. I had always thought of him as skinny, skinny he ain't.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

neo866 said:


> Best way to tell if someones using peds.....look at them!
> 
> I used steroids for a couple of years and i can pretty much see who's using.
> I think fighters who use tend to get carried away with lifting because it really does work and if you have an ego.....well who doesn't want to look better?
> ...


I used to be a gym monkey and I agree. The best way to tell if someone is on steroids is to look at them. There are several fighters that to me look to be obvious users, but I'd put Yoel at the top of that list.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I was watching an old video of silva training the other day, he was big and very thick and solid. I had always thought of him as skinny, skinny he ain't.


I think it's because he's lanky. But when you see him in interviews like from the chest up he does look pretty well built.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Silva is a picturesque statue of a PED user.


I hear you lol


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

I think most ped users see there body changing and love it so keep going but some fighters use steroids to recover quicker so they can train more.
I might not pick out every ped user but the one's i do pick out i tend to be right


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Must be some wrong sample or mistake in lab. There is no way Soldier of God is using PED´s


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I have no idea, all I know is that it's the best MMA gif ever.


Schwarzenegger's neg rep was hilarious also. :laugh:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I just feel so bad for his training partners at ATT.










Here they are Hector Lombard and Thiago Alves doing it the right way and a dirty cheater taints the reputation of a fine Floridian team. Can we please think of the honest men who train with Yoel guys that never left a black mark on the sport.

Like little Gleison Tibau, who has spent his career in the UFC never getting near a title shot, yet time after time makes weight










Or how about Tiny King Mo Lawal










He carries the flag of American Top Team and to think how tarnished that flag is with Yoel testing positive.

I mean what type of role model is Romero to Brett Rogers Junior










Didn't Jeff Monson teach you better than that Yoel










So I think in this time of grieving we should focus on all the honest and clean fighters coming out of Florida. And not yet Yoel Romero become the standard of what you think of when you think of America's Top Team.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I just feel so bad for his training partners at ATT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such horrendous racism. You have just posted images of 6 non-white people in comparison to one white guy in connection to this steroid abuse. You should be flogged for this, it's disgusting behaviour (you see how quickly that shit gets flipped? :laugh.

#TanyaJadesPresenceFelt

Anyways, yeah that amount of people from one gym, lmao. At this stage, it's turning into guilty by association because it's soooo common that it happens.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Such horrendous racism. You have just posted images of 6 non-white people in comparison to one white guy in connection to this steroid abuse. You should be flogged for this, it's disgusting behaviour (you see how quickly that shit gets flipped? :laugh.


I see someone with issues...interesting your mind goes from racism to whippings.

I wonder just what is going on in that little brain of yours.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I see someone with issues...interesting your mind goes from racism to whippings.
> 
> I wonder just what is going on in that little brain of yours.


It was a joke (although I was also making fun of your hilarious comments like "The fact Lorenzo, Frank and Dana are all white says a lot").


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It was a joke (although I was also making fun of your hilarious comments like "The fact Lorenzo, Frank and Dana are all white says a lot").


You think Racism is something to joke about? Do you tell racial jokes often? Is it behind closed doors? Is it to your friends? Did you learn those racial jokes from your parents?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> You think Racism is something to joke about? Do you tell racial jokes often? Is it behind closed doors? Is it to your friends? Did you learn those racial jokes from your parents?


They learned them from me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I don't this isn't really about racism and more about certain athletes wanting to gain an advantage. It might also explain his lack of stamina. I wonder if he's been doing this back to his wrestling days which would make his wins over Cael Sanderson a mute point in a way.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Another Brazilian caught using roids?

Inconceivable!!!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> Another Brazilian caught using roids?
> 
> Inconceivable!!!


He's not Brazilian he's Cuban.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He's not Brazilian he's Cuban.


By definition of being caught in a drug test he is Brazilian!

And anyways, don't you dare to try to make Scarecrow distinguish between countries!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude there's specific differences between the two countries and steriotyping doesn't make them any different. Not to mention fellow Cuban Hector Lombard also got caught cheating. This maybe a part of that Castro regime.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Good insight Rachael


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's certainly true as well.


----------



## xLaurenHx (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't understand how he can fail a drug test. If you know that you are going to be tested for drugs in your organism one of these days. So do a detox and be patient for a couple of weeks. I understand that when you've been using drugs for a long time, it's hard to stop, but why not at least try? My friend had been using drugs for three years. But at one moment, he pulled himself together. Made detoxification of the organism with theihcc.com and stopped using drugs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe random drug testing and all that makes it more difficult to try and cycle off and be more predictable in all that regard.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

AFAIK.

Drug, pharmaceutical and supplement producers utilize the same machines for processing.

They'll do a run of clomiphene. Then a run of athletic supplements. Without cleaning the machines inbetween runs.

End result: your supplements wind up with trace amounts of banned substances in them.

Some were cleared by sending their supplement bottle to USADA to have it confirmed as the source of contamination.

I wouldn't mind if USADA adopted an --innocent until proven guilty-- approach. It damages peoples reputations when headlines of negative tests emerge and they're later cleared.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh so that's how they create tainted supplements. Sounds like carelessness and also a reason not to buy supplements with any kind of PEDs in them. That would also make them more reputable and make the athletes more legitimate as well.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> make the athletes more legitimate as well.



What if their goal isn't to make athletes more legit?

Some say combat sports and meritocracy is "toxic masculinity".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Modern radical feminists think anything that advances men in anyway is toxic masculinity and basically the "patriarchy" asserting their dominance. But you're saying the whole point of tainted supplements is to basically delegitimize combat sports? Of course women competing in MMA doesn't fit the patriarchy narrative.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Radical feminists divide america by gender. Racism divides america by ethnicity and race.

The UFC has been attacked over weight cutting, CTE, salary, unions and now supplements. 

Its not a question of whether they're being passive aggressively attacked so much as it is. Has there ever been a time when they weren't under attack.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it kind of always has been under attack but not more so then the UFC dark ages when the promotion was on life support and the Fertittas bought it for $2 million and sold it over a decade later for $2 billion. But yeah I agree feminism divides America based on gender and racism divides it based on ethnicity and race.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Charles Manson might have given away the gameplan by publicizing helter skelter.

For those who know the history.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah Charles Manson that nut who rotted away where he should have been.


----------

